# How many kitten's has your Queen had in her first litter?



## Guest (Jul 13, 2011)

The normal that i've seen has been 3-5 so just thought i'd do a thread and see how many everyone's Queen has had.


----------



## carly87 (Feb 11, 2011)

My girl had three.

My aunt's cat, a moggie (don't even get me started!) had five in her first litter though. Poor little thing! She was only ten months old! Ok, I said I'd not start, so...


----------



## spid (Nov 4, 2008)

three (but one was born dead and deformed)


----------



## 2flowers (Jan 24, 2010)

I've had a 6, 8 and 5


----------



## flosskins (Jan 27, 2010)

1 and 9. Nothing normal in my house!


----------



## Gratch (Aug 22, 2010)

My girl had 4


----------



## Louise Marsh (Apr 25, 2011)

4 little purrrrrfect bundles


----------



## ChinaBlue (Feb 3, 2008)

Our first girl had 5 but one sadly died on Day 7 despite our best efforts.


----------



## Puindoors (May 19, 2011)

it doesn't really matter if its a queens 1st litter or her 4th/5th, in my breed (birman) the litters vary between 3 and 5, but I've also had singletons and once 7. The only time age really comes into it is when a much older queen has kittens as fertility declines with age.

3 or 4 kittens is usually a nice number for both the queen and her babies, enough kittens to provide a good deal of socialisation and not enough competition to cause a problem for a smalller kitten or too much strain on mum.

Emma


----------



## Donskie (Feb 2, 2011)

Willow (my blue birman tabby) had four nice sized kittens last July for her first litter. 1 girl (who I have kept) and three boys.


----------



## Cerridwen (Jul 26, 2008)

2, 4 and 5.


----------



## Cat_Crazy (Jul 15, 2009)

Nala (Birman) had 4 in her first and only litter.

Lola (Raggie cross) had 6.


----------



## Glados (Jul 1, 2011)

My Cinnamon had 6


----------



## alisondalziel (Oct 8, 2008)

2 and 4 (3 live)


----------

